# Isser das? Der neue Dialer - erstmals virtuell gesichtet



## cicojaka (31 Mai 2005)

Danke an den "erotischen Grashüpfer" aus Dortmund 
http://www.dialerc*****.de/showthread.php?postid=15270#post15270

Das ist ein sehr schönes Fenster! Besonders gelungen finde ich die fast zentrale Positionierung des Preises! 

*[IRONIE]*
Ich finde es toll, dass die "seriösen Anbieter" es offensichtlich endlich geschafft haben, eine vernünftige Preisauszeichnung hinzukriegen... Oder waren die das am Ende gar nicht???
*[/IRONIE]*


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2005)

falls ich den Hatschi-Wert richtig übernommen habe , scheint es sich um einen "virtuellen" Dialer zu handeln 



> Suche nach dem Hash-Wert 6E5E7F3A3A19149A4D2371B55B6A6735EC67FBE5
> Es wurden keine Dialer im Bestand gefunden.



cp


----------



## cicojaka (31 Mai 2005)

Aber der hashwert stimmt mit der vorliegenden "Testdialerdatei" überein:
6E5E7F3A3A19149A4D2371B55B6A6735EC67FBE5

Aktuell gibt's da aber noch einen "normalen" Dialer...

(Wann mainpean seine eigenen Seiten mit den "neuen" Dialern abrechnet, bleibt abzuwarten... Dort gibt's aktuell "kostenlose[n]" Zugang[ssoftware]... Ein heisser Tipp für die "Stunde Null"...)

nett übrigens folgendes Element im Dialer: 





> I D C _ M N _ P R I C E L A B E L   ( 0 1 9 0 . . . 1 , 8 6 . . )


 - man stützt sich also offenbar auf altbewährte Technik


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Mai 2005)

Und schon findet man die erste Kleinigkeiten (vgl. z.B. Nachricht vom 02.03.2005):

RegTP-Verfügung schreibt im Beispiel  
"*Dieses Angebot ist kostenpflichtig!*"
das Dialerbeispiel aber lässt ein Rufzeichen weg: 
"*Dieses Angebot ist kostenpflichtig*"

RegTP-Verfügung schreibt im Beispiel  
"*über Ihre Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.*"
das Dialerbeispiel aber redet allgemeiner an: 
"*über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.*"

RegTP-Verfügung schreibt im Beispiel die Nummer 
"*09009-1234567*"
das Dialerbeispiel aber lässt den Strich und die Führungsnull weg: 
"*90090001625*"

RegTP-Verfügung schreibt im Beispiel 
"*Tippen Sie Ja*"
das Dialerbeispiel aber will zwei Großbuchstaben: 
"*Tippen Sie JA*"

Dass das Wort "Hashwert" mal vor und mal hinter selbigem steht, ist ein weiteres Bausteinchen.

*Ist das wirklich so schwer, einfach mal nur das zu tun, was vorgegeben wird?!* :kotz:


----------



## cicojaka (31 Mai 2005)

So lasst uns denn die Meinung eines "Fachmannes" einholen:


> Bei mir gehts auch, jedoch erscheint komischerweise aus Österreich auch das 2.OK Fenster und das RIESSSSSIGE Ja-Fenster
> Mensch, muss das Ja-Fenster wirklich so groß sein ?
> Das erschlägt und erschreckt einen ja richtig, wenn man das sieht.


Gell, da staunen die schwarzen Schafe und packen wahrscheinlich noch einmal ordentlich traffic auf ihre alten Dialer...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *Ist das wirklich so schwer, einfach mal nur das zu tun, was vorgegeben wird?!* :kotz:


es ist, wie schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt, alles was nicht bis ins kleinste Detail vorgeschrieben ist, erlaubt und 
wird bis zur "Sollbruchstelle" ausgelotet. Es wird, wieder der Tradition  folgend, rasiermesserscharf am Rand der Legalität und ein bißchen darüber ausgetestet, wie weit man die Vorschriften verzerren und verbiegen kann
Was da vom Spruch des "führenden" Dialeranbieters zu halten ist, kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen.
Es erklärt auch, warum man im Gegensatz zu anderen Dialeranbietern so zurückhaltend bis zur letzten Sekunde
 mit der realen Anwendung  der neuen Vorschrift ist: (Nicht nur um die letzten Tage voll auszuschöpfen) 
Zeit schinden um jeden Preis auch den der eventuellen Deregestrierung wegen mal wieder nicht eingehaltener Vorschriften. 
Aber dann hat man wenigsten wieder ein paar Unerfahrene übertölpelt , bei denen bereits einkalkuliert ist, 
dass selbst bei Deregistrierung ein schöner Batzen hängenbleibt. 

cp


----------



## tuxedo (1 Juni 2005)

Hmmm.

Eventuell sieht man einfach auch nur deswegen (noch) keine Mainpean-Dialer, die den neuen Richtlinien entsprechen, weil Mainpean möglicherweise im Moment keine neuen Dialer bei der RegTP registrieren darf? Vielleicht hat die RegTP ja aufgrund der neuerlichen Deregistrierung von 41.000 Dialern mal ernst gemacht und die Regelung zum Einsatz gebracht, wonach sie unzuverlässigen Firmen, die Registrierung verweigern kann?

Das ist nur so ein (fragender) Gedanke von mir. Ich habe dafür keine fundierten Hinweise oder Fakten...  :holy: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

Leider ein Wunschdenken, Intexus hat grob geschätzt ca 3000-4000 Dialer nach dem 16.3 registriert 
alle unter demselben Namen: "final.exe"..... relativ leicht in der RegTP DB  zu recherchieren 

weg von den Vielfachdialern zu den Multifunktionsdialern....

cp

PS: Im Moment scheint das große Finale zu laufen,  seit dem 25.5 bis 31.5 ca 1700 dazugekommen 
natürlich alle "final.exe" ...
der z.Z neueste 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1703726
090090001662 =  1005 
090090001663 =   877  
 090090001664  =  916 
 090090001664   =   897
090090001666   =   65 
090090001667  =   100 
bis 
090090001679 .....

mal  sehen, ob diese Nummern Bestand haben werden...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juni 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP-Verfügung schreibt im Beispiel
> "*Tippen Sie Ja*"
> das Dialerbeispiel aber will zwei Großbuchstaben:
> "*Tippen Sie JA*"



Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, weil ein rechtskonformes Eingabe-Fenster offensichtlich eine case-sensitive Eingabe erfordert.


----------

